# Perfekcyjna polska wymowa



## Niebo

Zastanawiłem się ostatnio czy możliwe jest dla obcokrajowca osiągnięcie doskonałej polskiej wymowy (nie tracąc przy tym płynności). To znaczy, takiej która nie "zdradzi", że polski nie jest jego ojczystą mową. I tutaj mam pytanie do was, czy spotkaliście kogoś takiego bądź też słyszeliście? Czy też pierwsze wypowiedziane zdanie od razu zdradza z kim mamy do czynienia? Może to głupie pytanie, ale tak się zastanawiam tylko.

Dziękuję z góry


----------



## BezierCurve

Oglądałem kiedys wywiad z pewnym Francuzem, który kilkanaście lat mieszkał w Polsce i gdyby nie jego nazwisko i treść wywaidu, to raczej bym się nie domyślił że nie jest Polakiem. Z drugiej strony nie jestem pewien na 100%, czy np. jego matka nie była Polką. 

Osobiście uważam, że jest to możliwe.


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is possible if you speak the language everyday, care for the language, have some talent. If worse comes to worse they can always take you for a Silesian. A joke. OT.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> If worse comes to worse they can always take you for a Silesian. A joke.



I know you were joshing but still can't help but mention that foreigner with poor Polish pronunciation couldn't be mistaken for Silesian. The way foreigner speaks Polish and the way Silesian people do is not similar in any way, shape or form.  At least to my ears.


----------



## ryba

Niebo said:


> Zastanawiłem się ostatnio czy możliwe jest dla obcokrajowca osiągnięcie doskonałej polskiej wymowy (nie tracąc przy tym płynności). To znaczy, takiej która nie "zdradzi", że polski nie jest jego ojczystą mową. I tutaj mam pytanie do was, czy spotkaliście kogoś takiego bądź też słyszeliście? Czy też pierwsze wypowiedziane zdanie od razu zdradza z kim mamy do czynienia? Może to głupie pytanie, ale tak się zastanawiam tylko.
> 
> Dziękuję z góry



Cześć, Niebo!

Byłem kiedyś na wykładzie pewnego Walencjanina. Wykład wygłosił nie w swoim ojczystym języku katalońskim, tylko po polsku (spędził był w Polsce pięć lat, chyba pod koniec lat dziewięćdziesiątych). Jego polski, abstrahując od świetności stylistycznej, której mogliby mu pozazdrościć nawet bardzo dobrzy polscy wykładowcy, był fonetycznie idealny. Po prostu idealny. Przez całe półtorej godziny tylko raz powiedział sekwencję ‹szcz›  z katalońskim akcentem (czyli trochę bliżej do ‹ść›), co było jedynym błędem w produkcji (nie błędem wymowy, bo w innych słowach wymówił ją prawidłowo) popełnionym przez cały wykład.

Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki.


----------



## majlo

Mimo wszystko uważam, że te przykłady to rodzynki.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Oglądałem kilkanaście edycji programu “Europa da się lubić”.  Doskonałą, lub prawie bezbłedną wymową mogli się pochwalić inni Słowianie (Czesi, Rosjanie) oraz osoby wychowane za granicą, ale mające matkę Polkę. Raz słyszałem Gruzinkę, którą zdradziła tylko wymowa hiperpoprawna niektórych słów (takich jak jabłko), ale o jej pochodzeniu nic się nie dowiedziałem. Słowian zdradzał jednak zawsze choćby tylko lekki, ale słyszalny akcent (intonacja). Mieszkając w Norwegii poznałem jednak kilku Norwegów, którzy po ożenieniu się z Polkami nauczyli się polskiego tak dobrze, że dopiero po wypowiedzeniu któregoś z kolei zdania można było się zorientować, że nie są Polakami.


----------



## kknd

mieszkałem niegdyś cały rok ze słowakiem, który (jak się potem okazało) po polsku mówił tylko o drobinkę wolniej niż w języku ojczystym – o tym, że nie jest polakiem (przedstawił się jako sławek ) domyśliłem się słysząc jego rozmowę telefoniczną: miałem niezły orzech do zgryzienia zastanawiając się, w którym z tych języków mówił lepiej… w ciągu całego roku popełnił może 5-6 błędów dotyczących przedimków (a zatem całych wyrażeń przedimkowych – te odmieniał poprawnie); wg jego opowieści do polski trafił akurat do drugiej klasy czteroletniego liceum (poznałem go, gdy był na bodajże czwartym roku studiów). mówił, że gdyby nie błędy językowe, z matury z polskiego dostałby piątkę (a tak „tylko” czwórkę).  ogólnie był bardzo uzdolniony językowo: jego dziewczyna-słowaczka, która przybyła do polski ponoć 2 tygodnie wcześniej, radziła sobie zdecydowanie gorzej (błąd niemal w każdym zdaniu, brak płynności). jak widać tego rodzaju osiągnięcia są możliwe – mogę domyślać się jedynie wysiłku, który włożył w osiągnięcie takiego efektu!


----------

